# Pier and surf tackle



## beetle (Jan 23, 2003)

I will be fishing in the Tampa area in March for the first time (from piers mostly I think). What would be a good spinning rod to bring along, something like an 8' to 9' that would handle 1 to 3oz. lures or something else?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I would take the 8 ft spinning rod that should cover you. Then if you wanted to do a little surf casting with 3 oz lures you would be in good shape.At least your arms shouldn't be to bad. I've seen people with smaller gear fishing in the surf and catching
fish.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Beetle,

Every time I visit Tampa on business I fish in the bay. Using topwater plugs, I do pretty good in the AM and PM catching trout. They also hit pretty good on the DOA shrimps in the 1/4 to 1/2 ounce size. I use a 6' Ugly Stick casting rod and a Shimano 50 baitcaster reel with 8 lb test.

I have not fished the surf area near Tampa.


----------



## beetle (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks guys, just what I was looking for!


----------

